# ISB monthly meets



## barls (13/5/16)

isb meet the first Wednesday every month. the info for where the meet is put up on the isb face book group and the google group.
pm myself or another member for more details on ether.


----------



## dave79 (5/7/16)

Barls,

I am keen on finding out when you chaps meet up, I believe next meetup is 6/7/15? I've just requested access to your facebook page. My facebook name is Marzo James.


----------



## bigj (25/4/17)

Hey mate are the meetups still on the first wed of the month? If so where sorry I don't have Facebook. Thanks mate. John


----------



## barls (25/4/17)

still on the 1st wednesday of the month. normally alasian but next month its at beer deluxe.


----------



## bigj (26/4/17)

Thanks mate


----------



## bigj (26/4/17)

Where is alasian?


----------



## mattw_watson (26/5/17)

Atlassian. https://www.atlassian.com/company/contact


----------



## Ben Hardman (20/10/17)

Hey Guys DrewCarey82 that started this back but my account was deactivated any of the old crew about still. After a 7 year hiatus just about to get back into it.


----------



## mattyh77 (20/10/17)

Jump on the ISB Facebook page and request an invite. They do all there meetings through there.


----------



## Ben Hardman (20/10/17)

Can you link me the page pls.


----------



## mattyh77 (20/10/17)

Try this, doing from mobile so not sure if works
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1377015649217235&ref=content_filter


----------



## Ben Hardman (20/10/17)

Cheers sent request.


----------

